# What Size Bearings Do I Need?



## Hammer (Jun 24, 2018)

Ok probably a dumb question, but bear with me I am still green when it comes to bikes, I need to replace the bearings in my Phantom in the crank, I guess that would be bottom bracket bearings? I missed a set sold on here but I really only need the bearings mine were destroyed when I got the bike, I replaced the ones in the steering tube with better ones they were in bad shape as well, but the crank bearings, the bigger ones are in horrible shape to me, they are not rusted they are very clean to be out of a 57 model bike, but they came apart in shipping and I tried to fix them but they just don't look round anymore and I dont want to take a chance and score my cups or crank, they are in great shape, so just looking for bearing, long story short, what am I looking for? Bottom bracket bearings for a 57 Phantom? A link to the correct ones and a correction on what I'm calling them will be sufficient answers, I dont have any Schwinn literature yet, so I'm needing some edamacation

Aaron


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jun 24, 2018)

Schwinn part number is 6178...


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jun 24, 2018)

Here's the service manual procedure: Follow link and scroll way down to actual pages 885-888. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-service-manual-volume-2.81579/page-2


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 24, 2018)

So I assume you are reusing the original ball retainers. 9-5/16 balls, or pop for this. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Sc...450222&hash=item5894074a54:g:fzYAAMXQOT5Q922n


----------



## Hammer (Jun 25, 2018)

Ok let me rephrase, the Ball Bearings themselves are great the retainer is shot and not round anymore and I don't want to use it, @GTs58 that's perfect, that's just what I was needing, @juanitasmith13 I saved the service manual toy phone, it is a great reference, I just realized you had given me a step by step guide to check my headlight on my Phantom as well l, I didn't see that til after I bought a new old stock switch for it, that fixed it!

I appreciate you guys jumping on this for me, I guess those are a pretty universal bearings? Seems like they replace alot of different brands

Thanks

Aaron


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jun 25, 2018)

Here's another set; description hints that they are OEM parts. YES, these fit many brands of bicycles!!! 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Sc...m=253706785322&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## bikemonkey (Jun 26, 2018)

Bike shops refer to these one piece bottom brackets bearings by two different part numbers and will usually have them in stock for about $3 each. Schwinn uses a #64 bearing and for all other American brands they use a #66.

I have a bunch new and used so if you can't source them locally send me a PM.


----------

